# Photos from the Cache Archer 3D shoot



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

Here is what took place in Logan this weekend and what some of you missed.......


























































































































Hope to see you at our next shoot at Hardware Ranch on at the end of April.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Looks like a dang nice setup, I'll have to try and get up there next year.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

You sure that isn't Cabelas in Lehi :lol: :lol: I think ya'll should hold your next shoot down there..................... :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

Do you have any idea what the high scores were on sat? I shot a 269, I almost missed the elk. I'm looking forward to the April shoot it even better.


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

Had 2 shoot a 309, one was a local and one traveled from the SLC area.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

GSPS Rock, Thanks for letting us know about this shoot. I thought the setup was great, good variety of distance and terrain. It was nice to meet you and spend some time with some of the kind folks up there in Logan. It was well worth the drive. There were 4 of us in our group, all first timers for a 3d shoot and we had an absoloute blast. I loved the family friendly atmosphere, the whole family will be coming to Hardware Ranch shoot.

Out of curiosity what would be considered a good score at one of these shoots?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

man that looks awesome. My buddy and I will try to make the april one and that one next year.


----------



## Firstarrow (Sep 28, 2007)

> Top Scores:
> SATURDAY - Unmarked yardage
> BHFS 309
> FS 309
> ...


GSP's Rock & GSP's Rock jr, and everyone that stepped up and helped out - *YOU ALL DID A GREAT JOB **THANKS!*
Everyone needs to plan on making it to the Hardware 3d & Golf shoot April 25-27th (shoot starts the 26th).
There will be camping Friday and Saturday nights and a potluck Saturday Evening.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

My hat is off to ya, 

was invited . and spaced it out.. I can't beleive I missed that shoot.


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

Mountain Time it was nice meeting you as well, you are welcome at any of the shoots. You are a first class individual.

To those that missed this one you need to make plans for the Hardware shoot. Bring your hiking boots and your bow because this will be another fun shoot that will be held on the mountain side overlooking Hardware Ranch, the gold shoot will be held across the road and will also be a lot of fun. 

If you have never done either a 3D shoot or Golf shoot this will be a good one to start. No Pressure at all, you will be doing this with the group you choose so only you will know how you did. So don't let anything hold you back come up and enjoy shooting your bow and getting you ready for the hunt. Plenty of camping up Blacksmith Fork Canyon, so nobody really does not have a good excuse not to show up.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Quick Question: I am a student at Utah State, just curious how I could get involved with the archery club.


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

http://cachearchers.net/ heres the web site


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

littlebuck, are you like vieing to be my red-headed step-child? :lol:


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

Stablebuck, I’m not your red head stepchild. I’ve been littlebuck since 1977. I was LB on the old DWR site and on MM for years. I just found out that this site was up running with the old DWR crowd about a month ago.


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

svmoose said:


> Quick Question: I am a student at Utah State, just curious how I could get involved with the archery club.


Send me a PM with a contact info and we will get you started.


----------

